# Beatles Effekt



## Blackylein (27. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde für ein Titelblatt gerne aus normale Fotos so etwas machen wie bei manchen Beatles Covers (Siehe Anhang). Ich bin gerade aus dem Photoshopbereich in den Vektor-Programmbereich hin verwiesen worden. Man hat mir dort gesagt, dass man das mit einem Vektorgrafikprogramm machen kann.
Welches Programm könnt ihr empfehlen und gibt es hier vielleicht irgendwelche Tutorials?
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie ein Vektorgrafikprogramm benutzt habe, also bitte habt Verständnis 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Carina


----------



## extracuriosity (27. Mai 2005)

Ein Foto in die Art von Illustration umzuwandeln geht nicht, dafür sind die Charaktere zu sehr überzeichnet und stilisiert. Also wirst du um´s Selberzeichnen nicht drumrumkommen. 
 Du kannst das aber mit Papier und Bleistift machen und die Zeichnung dann scannen und als Vorlage benutzen. 
 Da du ja noch nie mit einem Vektorprogramm gearbeitet hast, rate ich dir dringend, dich mit dem Pfadtool vertraut zu machen. Lies dazu am bensten die Hilfe im Vektorprogramm deines Vertrauens. Prinzipiel ist das auch mit Photoshop möglich (dein Thread kommt ja aus dem PS-Forum), dabei musst du allerdings auf den Komfort eines "echten" Vektorprogramms verzichten.

 EDIT: Zur Programmempfehlung:
 Ich verwende bisher Freehand (von ([Ex]Macromedia) aber werde mich wohl früher oder später mal an den Umstieg zu Illustaror (von Adobe) machen, weil ich befürchte, dass Freehand nicht weiterentwickelt wird.


----------

